# My Fair Lady. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA! that is adorable T!
Looks so cosy and fuzzy too to keep the wee angel warm hehe!! x


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

awwwwww she is soooo sweet, i adore the little cape and hat  xx


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow very foo-foo!!
Gorgeous fun!!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Too adorable!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

What a beautiful princess.. I can tell you love all of your chis so much.. they must have the best life!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww she looks adorable! I love it, it look so cozy and warm


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg T..... Toooo cute girl.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oih T thats just tooooo much for me, im dying, its georgous


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh T what a sweetie! x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> HAHA! that is adorable T!
> Looks so cosy and fuzzy too to keep the wee angel warm hehe!! x


Thank you Terri!  I think I'd like that outfit myself.  



Lou_lou said:


> awwwwww she is soooo sweet, i adore the little cape and hat  xx


Thank you Lou Lou!  I just adore the little hats. 



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow very foo-foo!!
> Gorgeous fun!!


Thank you Rhonda!  A girl has to have her foo-foo, right!?! :lol:



dmccaughan said:


> Too adorable!


Thank you Dustin! 



catalat said:


> What a beautiful princess.. I can tell you love all of your chis so much.. they must have the best life!


Thank you Cathryn!  I truly adore all of my babies. They are the light of my life. :daisy:



London said:


> Aww she looks adorable! I love it, it look so cozy and warm


Thank you London!  Perfect for the upcoming weather. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Omg T..... Toooo cute girl.


Thank you Lori!  Time for some updated pics of your Angels.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> oih T thats just tooooo much for me, im dying, its georgous


Thank you Amanda!  She is such a sweetie!



claireeee said:


> oh T what a sweetie! x


Thank you Claire!  She really is a sweetheart.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! She is the cutest little thing in her new outfit.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrr!!!
that 3rd pics is so beautiful xx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh T! Now I really want a girl, you know?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

So cute. I love all the faux fur! That hat looks so big, but in a glamorous way ^^.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

that is the best outfit ever!! she is adorable


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is regal in that cape and hat...your pups are such tiny little treasures.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

What a posh puppy!!
Love the outfit T. miss seeing your pics, i haven't been on in awhile so must catch up with you all.


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

SSo beautiful I love the outfit very elegant x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

omg T thats so cute what a beautiful girl vxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, so pretty!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Wow! She is the cutest little thing in her new outfit.


Thank you! 



*Princess* said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrr!!!
> that 3rd pics is so beautiful xx


Thank you Princess! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh T! Now I really want a girl, you know?


Thank you Pam!  The boys would love a Sissy! 3 is a good number. 



Waiushaoting said:


> So cute. I love all the faux fur! That hat looks so big, but in a glamorous way ^^.


Thank you JayR!  The big hat reminds me of those "Fair Ladies" in the olden days. 



Adrienne said:


> that is the best outfit ever!! she is adorable


Thank you Adrienne! 



Chiboymom said:


> She is regal in that cape and hat...your pups are such tiny little treasures.


Thank you Debra!  She is ready for a night on the town. :wink:



TashaZ said:


> What a posh puppy!!
> Love the outfit T. miss seeing your pics, i haven't been on in awhile so must catch up with you all.


Thank you Tash!  It's great to see you. I haven't been on as much lately either. So much going on. 



Small But Mighty said:


> SSo beautiful I love the outfit very elegant x


Thank you! 



~*Mandy*~ said:


> omg T thats so cute what a beautiful girl vxx


Thank you Mandy! 



MChis said:


> Awww, so pretty!!


Thank you Heather!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

That's it Teresa, I'm coming to get her. I can't even stand. That is, without a doubt, my favorite picture of her EVER!!! That needs to be in a frame or entered in some kind of contest because it is amazing!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> That's it Teresa, I'm coming to get her. I can't even stand. That is, without a doubt, my favorite picture of her EVER!!! That needs to be in a frame or entered in some kind of contest because it is amazing!!!


Awwww, thank you Robin!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW!! My Fair Lady indeed  She's gorgeous and I agree wholeheartedly with Robin. You should submit that to a photo contest!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very sweet


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG she looks like a little








I agree about entering that in a contest! It is a sure winner.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG that is so adorable


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

so so so so sooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a little doll...She looks so sweet and shy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jacrewsmom said:


> WOW!! My Fair Lady indeed  She's gorgeous and I agree wholeheartedly with Robin. You should submit that to a photo contest!


Thank you so much, Evie!  She's my Angel!



*Chloe* said:


> very sweet


Thank you Chloe! 



lynx8456 said:


> OMG she looks like a little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Lynx!  You ladies are so kind. 



phoebedog said:


> OMG that is so adorable


Thank you! 



MarieUkxx said:


> so so so so sooooooooooo CUTE!!!!!


Thank you Marie! 



Dazy Mae said:


> What a little doll...She looks so sweet and shy


Thank you Darlene!  She is a very sweet baby girl, and quite shy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks like a queen T !! Beautiful!!


----------

